# Got a collection!



## Wheelah23

Through a digging friend of mine, I met another bottle collector here in GR! Never knew there were others. I went over to her house last week, and there was some cool stuff sitting around. She was using a cobalt script jug from Belmar as a doorstop though! []

 Anyway, yesterday she gave me several boxes of her bottles, that hadn't seen the light of day for over 10 years! I went through two boxes on the spot, and picked out the best stuff. Then, I brought one unopened box to the NJABCA meeting to open it on the spot! The excitement was palpable as I pulled out some bottles. There was a collective groan when the last one I unwrapped was a Listerine! [8D]

 Here's the meeting...


----------



## Wheelah23

Here's the stuff that came out of the box at the meeting... Some good stuff there. A "TILLINGHAST" milk from who knows where, a Pepto Mangan Gude, and others which will get their own posts.

 The woman dug most of these bottles on Staten Island, if that helps with the origin.


----------



## Wheelah23

The stuff I picked out from the first 2 boxes.


----------



## Wheelah23

Where do I start... Hm! Here's a "RAMSEY'S TRINIDAD BITTERS". Embossed with that around the shoulder and on the base.


----------



## cyberdigger

Can I get the My Wife's please???


----------



## Wheelah23

Much of this stuff will end up on my table at South River... Any ideas on approximate value are appreciated.


----------



## Wheelah23

Dunno if this is old or not... It's BIM, but I don't know squat about it.

 Sure you can have My Wife, Charlie! Although your wife's fine, I don't know why you'd want another... [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23

No obvious tooling marks, but the side seam stops before the lip.


----------



## cyberdigger

..the Unicum is cool too, it's Hungarian Jaegermeister.. is it ABM?


----------



## Wheelah23

I assume this tall one is a food of some sort... Pretty fancy looking, with...


----------



## Wheelah23

...with a very crude lip.



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..the Unicum is cool too, it's Hungarian Jaegermeister.. is it ABM?


 
 Stop spoiling all the surprises! Hush up before I smack you! [&:] [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23

A small whiskey looking bottle with a ton of character... Cool looking lady's leg neck, whiskey top, and loaded with seed bubbles and crudity...


----------



## Wheelah23

Some have stickers on them, I don't know how this didn't sell at $5!


----------



## Wheelah23

Preston of New Hampshire. Cool color, but I've seen these before.


----------



## cyberdigger




----------



## Wheelah23

A William Sierichs blob from NY! I'll email it to Tod. Cool bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23

Nice monogram on the back, you don't usually see that on TOC blobs.


----------



## Wheelah23

A breast pump with an 1891 patent date embossed on it, with the original hard rubber thing on it... I tried it on myself, it doesn't work! [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23

Bottom of the small ink in the third pic. Higgins' Inks Brooklyn NY


----------



## Wheelah23

A small BIM 1910's med from S.I. Central Pharmacy Inc. Staten Island, NY.


----------



## Wheelah23

A beat up Dr. Kilmer's sample.


----------



## Wheelah23

A forest green Bixby shoe polish type bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23

It's so dark it's hard to see through.


----------



## Wheelah23

Really nice color.


----------



## Wheelah23

A W.E. French Druggist from Petersburg VA. Any Southern guys know about this one? It's got a strong SCA tint, and a really nice indented shape with the embossing in it.


----------



## Wheelah23

A Clark's Peerless Lightning jar. Anybody know if this is a good one?


----------



## Wheelah23

Here's Charlie's Wife's Salad Dressing... ABM. I left behind a couple other versions at her house. One had a really oversized crown top lip!


----------



## Wheelah23

A. L. Murdock's Liquid Food bottle. Common, I presume?


----------



## Wheelah23

Definitely the best find... There was applause when I pulled this one out at the meeting. A really crude, whittled yellow seam sided flask.


----------



## epackage

Peerless jar is common...couple a bucks...


----------



## Wheelah23

Here's the ultra crude lip!


----------



## Wheelah23

Oddly enough, it's the exact same bottle which I dug broken in the last privy! I was going to make a post on the forum yesterday about that shard, in the "criers" thread... How weird is it that I ended up getting a whole one?


----------



## Wheelah23

This'll make a nice pic if the sun comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Wheelah23

A square liquor bottle from who knows where. Probably the Staten Island area. Embossed "BECKMORE" in a cool font.


----------



## Wheelah23

Carbona Products Co. They sure embossed "CARBONA" quite a lot! []


----------



## Wheelah23

A small 2 oz. Dr. Jones Liniment. Are these any rarer than the regular size?


----------



## JOETHECROW

> How weird is it that I ended up getting a whole one?


 
 You were meant to have it,...that's all! [] 

 P.S. The Bixby's is cool,...I used to dig those now and again...


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A square liquor bottle from who knows where. Probably the Staten Island area. Embossed "BECKMORE" in a cool font.


 BECKMORE WAS REGISTERED IN 1890 AND WAS THE NAME USED BY JOSEPH BECK  AND SONS, DISTILLERS AND BLENDERS OF WHISKEY.  THEY WERE  LOCATED IN NEW YORK CITY.  THE  COMPANY WAS IN BUSINESS 1866-1908.    BESIDES BECKMORE  OTHER BRAND  NAMES WERE BELLE  OF NY AND GOOSE GIN.


----------



## Wheelah23

A fire grenade type whiskey bottle. "ZWACK J.E'S TARSAI/ UNICUM/ BUDAPEST". So it's Hungarian.


----------



## Wheelah23

Didn't expect to see this on the back! "Federal Law Prohibits..."

 A BIM bottle that's post 1933? Unusual to say the least. It even has an applied lip.


----------



## Wheelah23

J. A. Gilka. Very cool bottle, also European, and ALSO with English embossing. Nice blood red color to this one.


----------



## Wheelah23

side


----------



## Wheelah23

side


----------



## Wheelah23

TBNTBS? Doesn't strike me as your typical returnable bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23

Base


----------



## Wheelah23

Also got one in a light amber color


----------



## Wheelah23

Another very cool bottle... Light yellow strap side quart with applied top. Certainly better than a clear one.


----------



## Wheelah23

color


----------



## Wheelah23

The last one for now... "COOK'S MARJORAM CREAM". Found some ads online... If only it worked so well.

 "Don't Fail to Try the Following Valuable Remedies ! 

 Cook's Marjoram Cream, 

 The best remedy known for External Pains and Aches, Gather- 
 ed Breasts, Sore Nipples, Childrens' Insect Bites, Frosted Feet, 
 Sores, Swellings, Sprains, Chapped Flesh, Bunions, Neuralgia, 
 Burns, Rheumatism. All persons suffering from any of the above 
 named complaints are advised to try this remedy, and our word 
 for it, they will never regret it. Twenty-five Cents a Bottle. 

 EBENEZER COOK, Wholesale Druggist. 

 203 Greenwich Street, New York. 

 Buy it, Try it, and be Free from Pain. "

 A poem they made. Very clever, I like it!

 "Read Down Hill and Across.

*C*ook's Marjoram Cream kills the itch and the sting
*O*f the bites of blood suckers around on the wingâ€” 
*O*f mosquitoes, black flies, wasps, hornets and bees. 
*K*nown as well is it too for the prodding of fleas, 
*S*ecure from the bedbug you sleep at your ease. 

*M*ost welcome likewise is its action benign
*A*fter one has been poisoned by some horrid vine;
*R*ight plenty are these in the country all round,
*J*ust as frequently snakes In your jaunts will be found.
*O*ut of flesh that's envenomed Cook's Marjoram Cream 
*R*emoves all the poison and cleanses life's stream. 
*A* case that's rheumatic, relieves right away, 
*M*akes easy sore limbs and stiff joints sans delay. 

*C*lear, beauteous complexions result from its use, 
*R*est assured it cures freckles that sun rays produce; 
*E*ase it gives to corns, bunions and flesh chapped or hurt, 
*A*thletes too should use it when tired by a spurt; 
*M*ake allowance for these lines that are true if they're 
         curt. 

 25 cts. a bottle at druggists and depot, 
 62 Cortlandt Street, New York. "


----------



## Wheelah23

Wanna know the best part?

 I've still got four full boxes to go through in the basement! []


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A fire grenade type whiskey bottle. "ZWACK J.E'S TARSAI/ UNICUM/ BUDAPEST". So it's Hungarian.


 $10-45 on e-bay, I like it...


----------



## MichaelFla

That Murdock's is pretty common. What's the bottle next to it in the 2nd pic? Love that Petersburg, VA druggist!


----------



## epackage

Now you need to get a green Gilka for a set...I have always liked them...


----------



## Wheelah23

Well, today I cleaned off the two flasks.


----------



## Wheelah23

Don't try this at home, kiddies...


----------



## Wheelah23

Purty colorz


----------



## Wheelah23

If I had to describe the Gilka's color, it's probably like blood set on fire.


----------



## Wheelah23

I opened _just one_ box today... And all this came out! Many bottles of which we do not speak, and some other commons...


----------



## Wheelah23

Jamaica Ginger


----------



## Wheelah23

A common Florida Water, but nonetheless a classic bottle!


----------



## Wheelah23

A BIM "Hance Brothers & White" from Philly. Ideas?


----------



## Wheelah23

This I shall post in the Poison forum.


----------



## Wheelah23

E. R. Durkee from NY, but it has a British registration diamond on the base!


----------



## Wheelah23

THIS IS MAJOR'S... NO! THIS! IS! SPARTA!


----------



## Wheelah23

Look at this crude beauty!

 ...Wait... It's an ABM slick... Hm...


----------



## Wheelah23

A shoe polish from J.C.


----------



## Wheelah23

PAUL WESTPHAL AUXILATOR FOR THE HAIR NEW YORK


----------



## Wheelah23

CHOCOLATE QUININE? Sounds tasty...


----------



## Wheelah23

McCormick & Co. from Baltimore.


----------



## Wheelah23

NEWBRO'S HERPICIDE FOR THE SCALP


----------



## Wheelah23

And the best find, which was totally unexpected... A Montclair druggist! Seems unusual that one ended up in Staten Island, but I'm not complaining! It's from B. Tirico in Montclair, N.J. I found that Tirico Pharmacy was located at 65 Glen Ridge Ave. in 1913. Can't find much else, but I figure the bottle is from about then.

 It looks like braille on the sides, but for some reason, the mold was just filled with air vent marks...

 Three boxes left! []


----------



## slag pile digger

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> It's so dark it's hard to see through.


 I'm sure BixbyBill would be interested in this one!!!!!!!!


----------



## BellwoodBoys

where you able to get that jug[]


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  BellwoodBoys
> 
> where you able to get that jug[]


 
 Make me an offer to relay to her. It ain't up to me, but she said she's willing to sell it. If we can agree on a price, I'll bring it to South River for ya, then bring the money to her. I didn't get to see the condition, but I recall it was a nice one.


----------



## Blackglass

Wheelah, I hhave reason to believe that that cluster of grapes bottle is authentic. I have an early 70's miniature bottle collecting introductory guide with that same bottle in it, I believe it is listed as an old figural. It's older than the early 1970's, that's for shure.

 Also, the "Preston of New Hampshire" was contained medicinal snuff I believe, they go for about $25-$30 if they have the orginal stopper and tin cap. I had one, but I was using it as a water bottle to wet my clarinet reeds and I left it out in the car last winter with water in it. It didn't survive.


----------



## Wheelah23

Thanks for the info Blackglass! I can find plenty of modern bottles that look quite like the grapes bottle, so I had no idea if it was old or not. Any idea what it is? What was in it? How old? ...Good luck finding that out... [8D]

 I like the Preston bottles too. They have a great color. I'm sure mine's worth less without the cap and stopper, but it looks cool!


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A small 2 oz. Dr. Jones Liniment. Are these any rarer than the regular size?


  Size is different then what I have seen..the beaver like this I have never seen..looks almost rabid..clear or aqua?JAMIE


----------



## Alaska

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A W.E. French Druggist from Petersburg VA. Any Southern guys know about this one? It's got a strong SCA tint, and a really nice indented shape with the embossing in it.


 

 Connor, I don't know much about that company, but i would be interested in that druggist if you would be willing to part with it


----------



## Alaska

I checked "bottled in Petersburg" and William E. French operated a wholesale drug store at 202 n sycamore st Petersburg va from 1876-1892, and then from 1892-1910 at 203 high st.
 There are two bottles shown and they are clear medicines..

 Tom


----------



## Wheelah23

Opened another box... Either there was more junk in this one, or I'm getting more selective! []

 Riker - Hegeman Drug Stores


----------



## Wheelah23

From what I could find, it's from NY.


----------



## Wheelah23

Ground lip Bayer. These are common, right?


----------



## Wheelah23

Lysol...?


----------



## Wheelah23

Probably from a druggist, from Perth Amboy.


----------



## Wheelah23

A very crudely monogrammed McCormick & Co. from Baltimore.


----------



## madman

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> And the best find, which was totally unexpected... A Montclair druggist! Seems unusual that one ended up in Staten Island, but I'm not complaining! It's from B. Tirico in Montclair, N.J. I found that Tirico Pharmacy was located at 65 Glen Ridge Ave. in 1913. Can't find much else, but I figure the bottle is from about then.
> 
> It looks like braille on the sides, but for some reason, the mold was just filled with air vent marks...
> 
> Three boxes left! []


 great find are you selling the other bottles?


----------



## Wheelah23

I'll try, madman... Seems for the most part though, I've had to drastically increase the size of my "dollar box"... [&:] But a lot of this will end up at South River... And I'm sure most of it will be dragged right back to sit in boxes for a long time again.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Ground lip Bayer. These are common, right?


 Um NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-OLD-BAYER-ASPIRIN-PILL-BOTTLE-RARE-ANTIQUE-MEDICINE-/150701342318?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23167ffe6e


----------



## epackage

$50 example on this page...

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=bayer&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## Wheelah23

Well, that's why I posted this stuff on the forum, LOL []

 Thanks Jim! Hopefully I'll find s'more of those. I think I'll take a pic of the dollar box as it stands now, maybe I'm being a bit too generous... [:-]


----------



## cyberdigger

I'm actually in the market for a clean one with orig metal screwcap..


----------



## KBbottles

Dang!!!  LMAO at trying the breast pump! LOL!!! I dug a broken gilka in peach color a couple weeks ago.  [:'(]  That red one is freakin awesome and may bring a bit.  I know the amber ones are somewhat common but they are really good looking bottles!


----------



## Wheelah23

Well, I got some more bottles from her, which I will try to sell, and we'll split the money... Some of these aren't bad. Most aren't absolutely dirt common, but there's no retirement bottle in here. She's already retired anyway... [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23

Bowling pin bottle... crude and ABM.


----------



## Wheelah23

Got a bottle on the bottom.


----------



## Wheelah23

Rubifoam For the Teeth


----------



## Wheelah23

United Drugs, very similar logo to the United Chemists.


----------



## Wheelah23

Nice Warner's Safe. Never dug one yet.


----------



## Wheelah23

Lucky Tiger scalp stuff.


----------



## Wheelah23

Embawzed. I don't know what the label's made of, it's not paper.


----------



## Wheelah23

These've gotta be rarer than the clear junky ones... Worth anything?


----------



## Dansalata

WHEEL.I FOUND ONE OF THOSE GILKA BOTTLES A FEW YEARS AGO I BABIED THAT THING ALL THE WAY HOME ,I LOVED IT ,,IF YA DONT KNOW ITS A LIQOUR CALLED KUMMEL (PRONOUNCED) KIMMEL..I THINM WE STOPPED GETTING IT FROM THE GERMANS AROUND 1914 DUE TO WW1..GREAT STUFF MAN!!!


----------



## Wheelah23

ABM Kilmer's Remedy


----------



## Wheelah23

Prison perfume? Riker out of NY.


----------



## Wheelah23

Absorbine...?


----------



## Wheelah23

Another Murdock's Liquid Food


----------



## Wheelah23

Indian Sagwa. Cool embossing, but they don't seem to be too rare.


----------



## Wheelah23

I didn't get this from her, but it is a new addition. A common Cawley blob from Somerville.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Lucky Tiger scalp stuff.


 Me Likey This...[8D]


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Prison perfume? Riker out of NY.


 Medicinal Shampoo...


----------



## Wheelah23

What a strange stopper, though!


----------



## Wheelah23

"STOP'R PAT'D APRIL ____" I dunno. Not a regular Hutter closure, for sure.


----------



## Wheelah23

A Wilkes Barre, PA bottling company on top!


----------



## Wheelah23

Paris Perfume Co. from Newark.


----------



## Wheelah23

Sloan's Liniment


----------



## cyberdigger

.... can you imagine..... this poor gent has to go sit there through high school classes.. it must be a terrible bore.. unless there's some hottie classmatesses sittin nearby..  [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Wheelah23

Osgood's Cholagogue from Norwich, Conn... All the ones online were from NY, is this any better?


----------



## Wheelah23

Burnett's Cocoaine. Silly name for a hair product!


----------



## Wheelah23

Mebbeh the best one... An OP Dr. Wistar's Balsam of Wild Cherry. What's it worth in this condition?


----------



## Wheelah23

Pontil of the open variety.


----------



## Wheelah23

Onea dem Healy and Bigelow Kickapoo Indian Oils!


----------



## Wheelah23

Kilmer's Sample


----------



## Wheelah23

S. B. Goff's Herb Bitters from Camden


----------



## Wheelah23

Omega Oil... It's Green!


----------



## Wheelah23

Bumstead's Worm blah blah blah


----------



## Wheelah23

Parmint blah blah from Binghamton


----------



## Wheelah23

I suppose it's a cure... "CUFORHEDAKE" from Washington D.C.?


----------



## Wheelah23

Some stuff from Staten Island.


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I suppose it's a cure... "CUFORHEDAKE" from Washington D.C.?


 I'm guessin' Cure For Headache....


----------



## Wheelah23

Yeah Jim. I found some stuff online about "CUFORHEDAKE BRANE FOOD" or something like that.

 The best "consignment"!


----------



## epackage

I love the form of the Lucky Tiger, I have the same shape from a different company...

 I may want to buy yours....


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Wheelah, are you going to be selling these bottles at the show? Im intrested in a few of the bottles, and now that I see the Jug, my intrest towards it has skyrocketed. I can't wait to see it in person at the show.


----------



## Wheelah23

The jug may be spoken for Ryan, but most of the others are up for grabs... I'm bringin' along most of these, and I'm expecting them to go for cheap! Jim, you too. Super cheap for forum members! And still one box to go through. Just for fun, I'm gonna open it at the show. It's truly a fun experience, opening bottles for the first time with a crowd like that.


----------



## BellwoodBoys

Great! Im intrested also in the Perth Amboy med. Ive been looking for some stuff from Sayreville, but that medicine would be great too.


----------



## Wheelah23

It's in the box... Sounds like this'll be a fun show for everyone!


----------



## Wheelah23

Went through the last box yesterday... I suppose all good things must end!

 A nice half pint milk. Seems Tillinghast was a dairy guy in Prince's Bay on Staten Island. This one's embossed "E. T. TILLINGHAST/ PRINCE BAY, N.Y.". Any NY collectors know if it's worth anything?


----------



## Wheelah23

"I. ROKEACH & SONS/ INC./ OIL REFINERS/ BROOKLYN, N.Y.". A cool one, with some junky oily contents.


----------



## Wheelah23

Some interesting embossing on the back.


----------



## Wheelah23

Eurich & Heller blob from Brooklyn.


----------



## Wheelah23

A. Busch blob from Brooklyn, maybe related to Adolphus Busch?


----------



## Wheelah23

Anudda Tillinghast.


----------



## Wheelah23

A druggist, from New York. "DR. A. B. JAMISON/ SPECIALIST/ NEW YORK".

 These be the only ones worth posting. I've also got a couple surprises for you, though, Charlie... I think you'll Riker them a lot... []


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Some interesting embossing on the back.


 

 Connor,...I dug one of those once....It had the back embossing only,...never knew what the hell it was till now! [8|] Thanks.


----------



## Wheelah23

At least it was good for something! [&:]


----------



## RelicRaker

Hance Brothers & White were chemists specializing in dental chemicals and drugs. According to Digger Odell's page, the company was first to commercialize nitrous-oxide for dentistry use. I've found 2 with the shoulder embossing, I almost mistook each for a slick. Here's one from my collection...


----------

